# Are all Jack russell puppies insane or is it just ours



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi there guys we have a 4 month old puppy jack russell and she is a nutter. I dont mean just genral run round lots and be playfull I mean she is a compleate numpty. 

She will quite hppily play with our pom and all of a suden grab his mane and pull him round, beet him up and genraly create mayhem. 

Then a second later she lets him go and runs round the room, under the table and then jumps on the sofa and sits and barks at me. Now I know your going to say walk her and she will calm down but she gets walked twice every day round the housing estate which distance wise is about 2 miles give or take, then let out in the garden when every she wants and still she has abundent amonts of energy and our pom and chi look at us enough to say we hate you! 

They get wallked with her and they flake after about a mile in the poms case and the chi after about 20 feet.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

I hear so much about how "crazy" and "mad" Jack Russell's are, but I've got to say that with mine I never had any of this trouble, he was always a very nice little quiet dog. Whenever anyone's over we always get comments on how good he is. The only thing is though we didn't socialize him the way we should have done, so he gets quite nervous when out if new people want to stroke him, and he really disliked kids aged around 6-10. Overall though he is a good dog, sits, gives paw, lays down etc when told to and has a great recall if let off the lead.


If I had propperly socialised him when he was a puppy then he would be a perfect dog to be honest.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

luke123 said:


> I hear so much about how "crazy" and "mad" Jack Russell's are, but I've got to say that with mine I never had any of this trouble, he was always a very nice little quiet dog. Whenever anyone's over we always get comments on how good he is. The only thing is though we didn't socialize him the way we should have done, so he gets quite nervous when out if new people want to stroke him, and he really disliked kids aged around 6-10. Overall though he is a good dog, sits, gives paw, lays down etc when told to and has a great recall if let off the lead.
> 
> 
> If I had propperly socialised him when he was a puppy then he would be a perfect dog to be honest.


 

You know when they say 'There's always One!' 

Well yours must be that ONE lol

Jack Russells are bred to be mental. Fact. Yes I have had many many years with the breed. They are bred to Hunt, You can't take the murderous Nature out of the breed nor the ability to work 18 hours a day killing things.

Thats what Jack Russells do. 

It does bother me when people get a breed and then complain when they are only doing wheat is natural and bred for them to do.


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

LOL if we give holly a comand even a simple on she looks at us enugh to say shut up im playing and runs off. She does sit now and then if you have food or if you are in the kitchen. We tryed stay and then walked down the hall and turned to see if she had stayed only to see that she wasnt there then looked round and she is sitting bhind me waging her tail looking happy with her self for sneeking round you.


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Dont get me wrong im not complaining i find our's amusing and she is a constant giggle. Personaly I love the breed they are my favourite as they are always doing somthing mad and they are so loyal. My partner has a chi and a pom and the chi sleeps 23 and a half hours a day and the pom wonders round looking confused and then jumps up on you and gives you big hugs and kisses. Only put the thred on to ask if any one else had a batty jack russells not a complaint at all.


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

Our JRT was a complete mental one, she used to try and run through the wall, chew the walls, bash the doors open, cry all night long, try and grap a branch from the low tree in the back garden and if she did she would hang from it and yank it until it fell off, she got walked 2 times a day also to try and tire her out but nothing worked, then grew up, she is 1 now and is always tired loool, she does sometimes have a crazy moment running around with a toy in her mouth, around the table, under the chairs, round the settees and then she has a drink and flakes out, its just the breed, but the family have got used to the energy of the JRT and wouldnt go for any other breed now... Lovely dogs


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Dave23 said:


> Dont get me wrong im not complaining i find our's amusing and she is a constant giggle. Personaly I love the breed they are my favourite as they are always doing somthing mad and they are so loyal. My partner has a chi and a pom and the chi sleeps 23 and a half hours a day and the pom wonders round looking confused and then jumps up on you and gives you big hugs and kisses. Only put the thred on to ask if any one else had a batty jack russells not a complaint at all.


 
Aye, But you do find that a lot of people get Jacks because they are small when they are 10 dogs in a small body, all wanting something different at the same time. 
I parted with my working Jack Russell as when we moved he lost his daily Rat Killing job which he was spot on at. Would kill 100's a week at the stable yard. However, as a dog at home, bored and not doing his 'JOB' he went nuts and tried to kill my Wolfies. They were getting seriously pee'd with him. He went to a pest control officer in Essex. Had Jackies all my life but I wouldn't have one as a pet. Same reason I won't have a border collie anymore as I am not Farming like I was as a teen.

I feel a working breed should never be taken on lightly. 

She's only 4 months old and already ragging about your Pom. At 18 months old in full flow she could do some serious damage. Cute at 4 months, Not cute when at 18months you come down and find a dead Pom.
So work really needs to be started now on putting stop to that Behaviour.

I'm not having a go, I just really KNOW Jack Russells and what they are capable of.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

My Jack Russell terrier Joe, who is now around 14 years old, was a rescue dog. We got him when he was around 2 years old. He is a brilliant dog, well trained, calm, & is fine with all other animals, from rodents to horses.


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like ours we have had her since she was 8 weeks old so she is setaling in and just giving the other 2 hell in the process.


----------



## Dave23 (Sep 2, 2008)

The behaviour to the other dogs is purly play and not thretaning and we do keep a close eye o her to make sure she wont go to far as with any dog when you get 2 or more together there will be dominence and we are aware of the breeds trates as my family has had jackies in the past one of which was a rehomed ratter and he made the most loyal of the lot.


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry but my JR Frank is 5 months and is quite calm for a terrier. 

mind you he gets plenty of exercise hanging off a rope toy with one or 2 dogs as tug of war contenders.

he tries to play with the cats who tell him off.
and is a lovely lap dog.:flrt:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*jack russels*

mine is 9 years old now and sharp as a razor.You'd never know how old she is but she's been a great family pet.Despite being lively she is very intelligent and quick to respond to a human cue.


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> She's only 4 months old and already ragging about your Pom. At 18 months old in full flow she could do some serious damage. Cute at 4 months, Not cute when at 18months you come down and find a dead Pom.
> So work really needs to be started now on putting stop to that Behaviour.
> 
> I'm not having a go, I just really KNOW Jack Russells and what they are capable of.





Dave23 said:


> The behaviour to the other dogs is purly play and not thretaning and we do keep a close eye o her to make sure she wont go to far as with any dog when you get 2 or more together there will be dominence and we are aware of the breeds trates as my family has had jackies in the past one of which was a rehomed ratter and he made the most loyal of the lot.


I agree with Pimp to be honest. 
Unless your Pom is telling her to back off and to stop you need to.
And I would advise you get her to puppy lessons so she is able to socalise with others her own age.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Personally i would start by getting her to puppy training lessons like MarthaMoo said, have you got a field you can take her/him on. I could walk my dog for hours but he never burns any energy off until he goes for a good run!! You might find if you give her a job to do then it will mentally stimulate her, you don't have to hunt her just find something she enjoys and will engage with and do that with her..Just a suggestion!!


----------



## glennskow (Jul 12, 2009)

hi, you really do need to put a stop to the jumping around the house as this will make your jt think its the boss and you will have no end of trouble trying to make the dog accept a lower pack rank , our jt showed same behaviour and would not back down at all. to the point of actually attacking my wife and hanging off her hand .. and no training was able to correct this and was told to have it pts .. sorry to put a downer on this but hope to help before it goes to far ... glenn


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

i agree that puppy training will be your best bet, however you do have to accept that although most jacks are bred as pets these days (and therefore for good pet qualities) a decade or so of selective pet breeding is not much compared to 100s of years of 'kill small fast moving furry things' breeding (technical term there:2thumb. but the strange hybrid of the two can result in some wierd behaviour, we have 3 at the stables, one is terrified of rats (though if were ever attacked by socks shel be our first line of defence :lol2, one is a complete couch potato and the other is the best ratter iv ever seen (and shes the pup of the first 2) so i think its luck of the draw to a certain extent. one bit of advice i can give is get one of those tennis ball launching things, they love em and it tires them out! :2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Dave23 said:


> Hi there guys we have a 4 month old puppy jack russell and she is a nutter. I dont mean just genral run round lots and be playfull I mean she is a compleate numpty.
> 
> She will quite hppily play with our pom and all of a suden grab his mane and pull him round, beet him up and genraly create mayhem.
> 
> ...


 If you are walking a tiny 16 week old puppy for 2 miles then you want smacking!
Would you walk an 18 month old human the same distance? The pup is on a par with this physically. She is still a baby and her bones, ligaments and muscles are simply not up to that. At 16 weeks playing in the garden with a short walk a couple of times, is more than enough. The behaviour you have described is just puppy behaviour. When your Pom has had enough, it will tell the baby so, in no uncertain terms.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

a jack russell puppy bit my chin


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> If you are walking a tiny 16 week old puppy for 2 miles then you want smacking!
> Would you walk an 18 month old human the same distance? The pup is on a par with this physically. She is still a baby and her bones, ligaments and muscles are simply not up to that. At 16 weeks playing in the garden with a short walk a couple of times, is more than enough. The behaviour you have described is just puppy behaviour. When your Pom has had enough, it will tell the baby so, in no uncertain terms.


ETA misread post whoopsy 

My grandmas JRT is a phycopath, has walks for hours daily and still comes back like hes been fed anphetamines (sp) :lol2:
Jumps higher than most people stand, all round nutter to be honest :lol2:


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl (May 7, 2009)

Our JRT can be a bit of a nutter, but he's the smallest of our four dogs so when he reached the 3-4 months old 'barmy' stage he got put in his place often enough to know how to behave. 
He's great now, as cuddly as our Poodle if not more - although he certainly knows the 'rules' of the house & tells off anyone who breaks them. 
The main problem he has is that when he was about 6 months old my (then) 18 month old niece came around & whilst playing with him accidentally hit him on the head with a ball. Since then he's been scared of little girls & tries to hide behind my legs if we walk past one :whistling2:


----------



## Blutblume87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Our Mikey, can be a bit barmy when he wants to be, especially if he has just been given a bath, he goes insane!

other than that and when he squeals at you to get up in the mornings, squealing when hes going to his nannys, he is a nice dog! LOL


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

I live with my OH at his parents house and in october his parents adopted a 4yr old jack russell after their old dog was pts. Ruby is absolutely bonkers! She just sits looking out the windows and tearing round the house screaming and barking to get out when she has seen something she wants to chase, normally a cat or squirrel. She even does it in the middle of the night when she hears a noise. When out on her walks she will dissapear into the brambles/woods chasing rabbits and deer. She has even killed a wild rabbit she caught in a field. She normally has 2 or 3 good long walks off leash a day but I personally think she would benefit from some training and possibly teaching her to do agility. I feel she needs something to focus on and stimulate her mentally x


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

It's just terriers, milly is 15weeks and she's quite calm most of the time but she has mad half hours and runs about but i distract her with a rope toy and play fetch and tug of war. Sometimes she does it when she's tired but to bouncy to sleep i give a time out wher i just sit her on my knee with a wee chew and she falls asleep after 5mins. Your other dog mite not be confident or dominant enough to tell your pup off, Milly tries to play with my BF's 16year old springer but she won't tell her off even when milly is trying to play tug of war with her ear, so i tell her off as it's unfair on Kerry she just wants peace, but when milly is hassling jack I leave them to it coz he will give her a row when she goes to far, but it doesn't really register yet!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

If you think those are mad try a patterdale. They are like JRs on speed lol


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

Lol selina, very true but that's part of what makes them ace  Got a link i'm gonna PM you. It's an agility forum but they have a section just for patterdales and they're crosses found it last night


----------



## witchyroo (Jan 27, 2010)

I love them! One of my four terriers is a jack cross patt who is a total nut nut but the best fun. I've also got a staff jack, a english bull and a tiny long haired wookie lookalike (jack cross chewbacca???) and the four of them are just brilliant, if all slightly bonkers. Its terrier breeds full stop I think. Though I have a found making sure they have food with no artificial colouring helps heaps with the really loony behaviour, they are active bouncy types who love to hunt and play and need loads of long walks. Your pup sounds brill


----------

